# Watch this dude plow !



## FisherVMan (Jan 5, 2010)

Here is a fella ,that has a nice rig; and is NOT afraid to GETTER DONE?????


----------



## BSDeality (Dec 5, 2005)

wtf do you own a V blade if you're going to try to bust througha mountain of snow with it flat faced?


----------



## bacwudzme (Sep 13, 2009)

Thats Mint!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is how you do it.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

This vid got kicked around last winter too.

I think he was trying to push the snow because there was nowhere for it to go off to the side. IDK.



FisherVMan;1007196 said:


> Here is a fella ,that has a nice rig; and is NOT afraid to GETTER DONE?????


Now that you figured out how to link vids you just have to learn how to embed them.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

heres why you never want to buy a used plow truck - no matter how old it is...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Yea good way to break a new truck and plow. Put it in vee and push your way through and then come back and clean up.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

The last time I saw somebody go at a pile that hard, there was a fire hydrant buried in the middle of it. Yea, it may look cool, but generally speaking you're going to break something doing that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't believe that people actually do that kind of stuff to there trucks. What a shame!


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

BSDeality;1007216 said:


> wtf do you own a V blade if you're going to try to bust througha mountain of snow with it flat faced?


Cause they are from Q-bec! They beat the piss out of everything they own. Does Fisher provide a set of french instructions in thier owners manual package? Judging by this video, probably not.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks normal to me.....

Fishah plows ah wicked tough, guy.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

WOW ! I can't even imagine doing that with my equipment or anyone else's. I know someone who does that kinda off stuff with everything they own.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

2COR517;1007916 said:


> Looks normal to me.....
> 
> Fishah plows ah wicked tough, guy.


I agree since that's all we run, but busting piles like that will blow lines and bend pins eventually. Then of course there's the cost of dental work ...


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

That video is an example of why Fisher immediately says ABUSE everytime someone brings a plow back under warranty


----------



## snowfighter75 (Mar 10, 2007)

I guess he don't know what bird tracking is. He better learn if he wants to keep his equipment for any amount of time!


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Ahh ya I don't know how that broke


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Idiot...moron...numbnuts...just a few choice words.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Wonder how long it took for him to over heat. Good way to bend frames and plow parts. Slamming into walls of snow like that..


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Crazy computer posted twice


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope that guys boss doesnt find this video! The boss will figure out real quick why his equipments alway broke...


----------

